

Is online freelancing a viable source of income? - unreal37
http://graphicdesign.stackexchange.com/questions/31677/is-online-freelancing-a-viable-source-of-income

======
kfk
The problem with this is that creating a customer base is very hard. I
recently created a python script that can save people literally days of power
point monkey work, but how do you sell it? To who? It's a job in itself. In
fact, those 100$/h coders are probably there because they sell well and they
network well.

------
pyalot2
Yes, but you've got to find your niche.

